# Osaka Cone instead of papers



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Hello,

Just started on the brewed and spotted this as an alternative to papers.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B019QTBOK0/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3ALD1RL3M3WMZ

Has anyone used it and have and comments on it before I pull the trigger on one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Have you already got a carafe? If not, it's on sale with the steel filter for 19.99...


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh where's that from I'll defo take a look at that.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

cambosheff said:


> Oh where's that from I'll defo take a look at that.


Amazon. Search for it and it'll show. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01867PTUY?psc=1


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

I might get one actually...


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks a no brainer for me. Ordered and thanks!


----------

